#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Вопрос: как писать "бхикку/бхиккуни"?

## Ho Shim

Собственно, тема в заглавии. Подскажите, пожалуйста, как писать - бхикшу/бхикшуни, бхиккху/бхиккху, бхику/бхикуни? Готовится к изданию книга.

----------


## Антарадхана

Если книга тхеравадинская, то: бхиккху/бхиккхуни [пали.], если книга махаянская, то: бхикшу/бхикшуни [санкср.]

----------

Ho Shim (20.09.2016), Ассаджи (20.09.2016)

----------


## Ho Shim

Да, книга махаянская, - корейский/китайский буддизм.

----------


## Харуказе

Бхикшуни.

----------

